
Ask HN: What paid news outlets do you recommend/use? - joshstrange
News is one area of my life that I don&#x27;t pay for (directly). For a long time I assumed it would be just as bad ad&#x2F;tracking-wise verses I did pay and that accessing news across my devices would be a huge PITA.<p>For example, John Gruber [0] has called out the WSJ multiple times on his podcast because it would force him to re-login-in all the time.<p>I don&#x27;t want to pay for something that I won&#x27;t use because it&#x27;s so hostile to the user. That said, there are more and more articles that I see (some posted here on HN) that I would like to read but are paywalled. I&#x27;m ok with having a handful of subscriptions. So, how do you approach this issue? What do you subscribe to? Do you read mainly online&#x2F;rss(is even still available for news?)&#x2F;app?<p>Also is anyone using Apple News+? It seems more like a news feed than access via a real subscription (for example WSJ is in Apple News+ but only back 3 days[1]) and I&#x27;ve heard the Mac App is trash.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;daringfireball.net&#x2F;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cultofmac.com&#x2F;614802&#x2F;what-apple-news-means-for-wall-street-journal&#x2F;
======
catacombs
If you're in the United States: NYT and WaPo. Buy a subscription, then use an
ad-blocker.

Their sites are light years better than other major newspaper, many of which
are owned by parent companies and hedge funds that want to bleed them dry.

------
PaulHoule
I get paper copies of "The Economist" and "Bloomberg Business Week", I could
read online too, but the login process is less than friction-less so I don't
regularly read them online.

